# Assembler OS von Diskette booten



## simicoder (22. September 2010)

Hallo,
Ich habe folgendes Probleb:
ich habe ein Tutorial (http://www.tutorials.de/programming-tutorials/20706-ein-eigenes-kleines-betriebssystem.html) durchgearbeitet und schon um einige Funktionen erweitert.
Ich möchte die Datei OS.bin auf dem bootsektor schreiben und die datei Funktion.bin auf die diskette Kopieren und diese Funktions datei soll dann von der OS.bin gestartet werden.
Wie Kann ich nur eine datei auf den Bootsektor schreiben und von der mein anderse Programm aufrufen.
Danke in Voraus


----------

